
Research links creativity and inability to filter irrelevant sensory information - nopinsight
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2015/03/creative-genius-driven-by-distraction.html
======
threatofrain
Another interesting set of findings to lop on top of this is that
dissatisfaction (diminishing probability x magnitude of reward) can be an
antecedent to task creativity, as can mild depression, while mania can be an
antecedent for behavioral stereotypy (antithesis of creativity), and manic-
depressive types swing in behavioral variability on tasks depending on their
state.

One interpretation is that dissatisfaction is a problem or environment
exploration mechanism, and that behavioral stereotypy is the proper response
for optimizing on a stable reward.

This has also been found in rats. As you lower tweak the probability x
magnitude of reward, rat behaviors become more variable.

Different kinds of reward scheduling has also been tested with children
suffering from disorders where behavioral variability or stereotypy is a
feature, such as autism, with similar findings but no obvious application for
treatment.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
> _Another interesting set of findings to lop on top of this is that
> dissatisfaction (diminishing probability x magnitude of reward) can be an
> antecedent to task creativity, as can mild depression, while mania can be an
> antecedent for behavioral stereotypy (antithesis of creativity)_

That's interesting. I agree about the link between depression and creativity,
but in my experience manic people are also quite creative, in a different way.
Or have I confused creativity with mere productivity?

~~~
threatofrain
The world has varied people, so I wouldn't discount the possibility that
you've met people who are more creative and productive during their manic
episodes.

------
stenl
Measure five different things. Use underpowered design. Compare everything to
everything using many fancy-sounding statisticsl tests. Fish for p<0.05 (and
the occasional "marginally significant" p=0.07).

Remember, most psychology research cannot be reproduced:
[http://m.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/aac4716](http://m.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/aac4716)

~~~
brockf
It's good to be critical, but you need to evaluate on a case-by-case basis or
you risk never learning anything new.

~~~
stenl
I did. I looked at the paper and my description of it is accurate, including
the reported p=0.07.

Because of the underpowered design, we learned nothing. Underpowered studies
are worse than nothing: [http://www.wiringthebrain.com/2015/12/on-literature-
pollutio...](http://www.wiringthebrain.com/2015/12/on-literature-pollution-
and-cottage.html?m=1)

------
jrapdx3
This is interesting from a number of perspectives. Knowing many top-notch
programmers, they manifest the ability to see the big picture and the detailed
view _at the same time_. Quite a feat because ordinarily one view distracts
from the other. Being able to take in the noise without being overwhelmed by
it goes to their creative talent.

OTOH, decreased "filtering" of extraneous stimuli is common in attentional
disorders where the diminished gating becomes a liability. Indeed, people will
complain that it's overwhelming their ability to "focus" and task performance
suffers. So the distinction between "creativity" and "distracted" may be
determined by particular circumstance, differences fuzzy at best.

I haven't yet taken the time to look it up, would have been ideal if the
article had mentioned where the research was published, at least I didn't see
that information in the article.

Edit: I should have also said something about synesthesia, another form of
sensory "crosstalk", also associated with creativity, e.g., artists like
Kandinsky. Not the same of course as the semi-random phenomena alluded to in
the article, but an interesting variation on the theme.

------
taurath
Fits the archetype of the "prodigious procrastinator" programmer type - I find
the most easily distractable and inconsistent (on an hour-by-hour basis)
coders can also frequently come up with the most clever and elegant solutions.

------
js8
This is exactly why modern corporations love open spaces so much - so that
people would get flooded with irrelevant sensory distractions and be more
creative!

~~~
andyidsinga
I was thinking along those lines too (with contempt), and realized its the
NpBFY factor is the sort of sensory distraction that I think doesn't help with
creativity.

(NpBFY - nose-picking, burping, farting, yakking)

------
sail
Paper:
[https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Darya_Zabelina/publicat...](https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Darya_Zabelina/publication/271273990_Creativity_and_sensory_gating_indexed_by_the_P50_Selective_versus_leaky_sensory_gating_in_divergent_thinkers_and_creative_achievers/links/54d02ca90cf24601c0964463.pdf)

------
dwarman
also a component of ADHD. I wonder what the intersection is?

------
pasbesoin
I have been tortured by this all my life. To the point where, now, after
decades of trying to "adapt" per the wishes of my family, school, medical
professionals, and workplace... and landing, ironically or whatever, in a
series of apparently quiet when selecting but actually abnormally loud living
circumstance -- well, to the point where my physical health is significantly
and irreversibly destroyed.

A few things:

\+ I am -- or was; the health issues now dominate -- able to concentrate,
quite intensely and effectively. But I needed a QUIET and distraction free
environment in which to do so.

\+ Academically, I was, despite these problems, quite successful. Grade-curve-
distorting successful.

\+ I was flagged from an early age as "gifted". I still remember one of the
initial tests and being told the results -- in fourth grade. Despite this, the
school system never seemed to have an understanding, sympathy, nor
accommodation for my environmental needs. This left me feeling "broken" and
very frustrated and anxious.

\+ Pernicious bullying, whether related or not, led to something for which I
only decades later received a term and gradual, reluctant acceptance of its
validity with respect to me: Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD).

\+ I am actually quite GOOD at collaboration. I just can't do it in a noisy,
distracting environment -- except during bursts of stress and adrenalin (e.g.
imminent deadlines) and when the work is actually suited to the environment --
e.g. more of a physical component, working together to complete a physical
task that can also have a significant mental component.

In corporate workplaces that increasingly tortured me with cubes turning into
low-walled corners with someone sitting 3 feet off my shoulder in my
peripheral vision. Etc. Nonetheless, I got to know people across these very
substantial organizations. And we'd simply "get stuff done", short-circuiting
some of the bureaucracy while actually improving safety and results by keeping
and eye open and reaching out when things didn't seem right.

\----

So, understand that such people can be very productive and collaborative and,
often in their own, quiet, non-aggressive way, social.

Early on, they/we need to learn this about ourselves and that we, of
necessity, must advocate for and, OR, more simply achieve, the kind of
workspace and living environment we need.

In times past, that might have meant a bit more remote home and a job or
workspace off by itself. These days, in the modern Western world (my
experience), these things can be very hard to achieve -- our personal
landscapes so packed and full of ever noisier devices: Televisions; stereos;
car stereos with those ridiculous, block-shaking subwoofers.

And especially early on, a mainstream that practically compels us to struggle
with these environments by dint of an exhausting, chronic stress. Perhaps the
home environment. Certainly school. Junior workspaces packed together like
veal. Economic circumstances that only allow apartment living where those
devices I mentioned seem to make the experience louder and louder, year by
year, and social mores that ever more seem to populate building with people
who think the only consideration they need have is for themself.

So... pardon what has become my ramble/rant, here.

 _I would like to make the point that, if you are not one of these people,
please don 't simply discount them. They are often actually very kind and
accommodating and helpful people, if they can simply have their peace and
quiet. If they are not stressed into that "fight or flight" frame of mind. ALL
we want from you is a bit of peace and quiet. Just for ourselves; we don't
care what you do nor how you want to fill your day. Just let us have our quiet
and concentration. Our own bit of space._

Personally, I feel most of my chances for this life are past. Of the few
things left that I might actually accomplish, communicating this in a manner
that makes life easier -- in this respect -- for future people like me, is a
primary goal.

------
jsprogrammer
How is it determined which sensory information is irrelevant?

~~~
Lerc
The perspective I see is that too much of the sensory information is relevant.
I find it very difficult to read textbooks because the implications of each
small part are interesting enough for me to have ideas and wonder at the
implications. To a point of view I am engaging in the irrelevant in that I am
not advancing directly towards the goal of whatever reason lead me to pick up
the text. In that respect when I was at university, studying for exams was a
fairly futile exercise if my goal was simply to increase my grade. Many years
later I find out the things I did discover while studying are still with me.

I have not become wealthy, but I have become enriched.

------
andyidsinga
the part about this that I think really hits home is ... SQUIRREL !

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.ozy.com/acumen/the-link-between-leaky-sensory-
fil...](http://www.ozy.com/acumen/the-link-between-leaky-sensory-filters-and-
your-inner-genius/41729), which appears to crib from this without linking to
it.

------
andrewclunn
No cited sources. Only link goes to a laughable site of pseudo
intellectualism. Pushing the standard narrative of, "Every strength is tied to
a weakness, which means things equal out..." Which is of course BS to make
people feel special. Gonna go out on a limb and say nope.

~~~
threatofrain
These findings fit with my understanding of an ecology of findings, and I
think that criticizing the lack of citations as a way of shutting down
conversation is counterproductive. Do you have institutional access? Then
searching (or citation lookup) is easy, but most people here don't.

~~~
andrewclunn
As if questioning vague findings with no methodology given were akin to
"shutting down discussion." Pop psychology is notoriously garbage. Being
skeptical of such a general claim without any way to verify even the actual
numbers is the only sane response. People just want to believe this junk
because they can suddenly say, "I'm easily distracted... That must mean I'm
creative!"

------
tro_away_999

      an inability to filter irrelevant information 
    

So, you're telling me that daydreaming is a bad thing? And what if I'm
perfectly able to do so, but choose not to? What then?

